# WW1 Rudge-Whitworth Service Roadster



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 22, 2014)

1914 Rudge-Whitworth 'No 25' Service Roadster,
2/6th (Cyclist) Battalion, Royal Sussex Regiment

A chap gave me these two photos of his dad who served as a cyclist in the Royal Sussex Regiment in WW1 (I live in Brighton, so this was the local regiment).
I identified the bike and we built this one. It was completed on Friday so I took it to the Regimental museum in Eastbourne for pics























Full story on this page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/ww1-rudge-whitworth-sussex-cyclist-battalion/


----------

